# cuba  -our best trip to  date



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Sep 10, 2018)

`
These are all CRAZY-GOOD! You have captured some of the fun and colorful, aspects of their culture.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2018)

tanks , i try


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2018)

So much fun seeing these. I love people in one's photos and these are great- especially the last one! Thanks.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 10, 2018)

Great photos mathjak. I agree with Radish about having people in the photos. When I was going through my old photos I tended to keep the ones with people rather than scenery. I love scenery but years later i wasn't sure where the photo was even taken. 


RadishRose said:


> So much fun seeing these. I love people in one's photos and these are great- especially the last one! Thanks.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2018)

when i try to portray the culture i always use people otherwise i keep them out ,especially today .


----------



## Pam (Sep 10, 2018)

Brilliant photos!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 10, 2018)

Some fab shots there. Some of the processing would offend some street photography purists out there - but I think they're nicely on the edge and they work!


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2018)

purists and i don't get along . from the first day i started in photography 16 years ago i could not ever see myself being a purist . the fun for myself and my wife is the artistic side once we get a good composition .

we live in nyc . there are millions of boring shots of the same things out there .


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2018)

a few more :


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2018)

Love the cars!

How was the food?


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 10, 2018)

awesome and cheap


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> awesome and cheap



oooohhhh, my mouth is watering. :yes:

I have Cuban friends who cook a lot of authentic food.  Yum.


----------

